# no wired ip with wicd

## bjlockie

wicd can't get an IP from the wired connection.

/var/log/wicd/wicd.log

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig wlan1 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig wlan1 down

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig wlan1 up

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: wpa_cli -i wlan1 terminate

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: found lastused in configuration True

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: Putting interface down

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: Setting false IP...

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: Putting interface up...

2011/03/12 22:02:13 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: Running DHCP with hostname Gentoo-desktop

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: /sbin/dhcpcd eth0 -h Gentoo-desktop 

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: dhcpcd[5524]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: 

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: 

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: IP Address is: None

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: iwconfig wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: Forced disconnect on

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig wlan1 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan1

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig wlan1 down

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig wlan1 up

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: wpa_cli -i wlan1 terminate

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/03/12 22:02:15 :: ifconfig eth0 up

----------

## Havin_it

Hi bjlockie,

I'm not sure but it looks from that as though there may be some interference from wlan1. First question: do you intend to be using your wired and wireless connections simultaneously?

Also, "wlan1" seems odd: what make of wireless adapter is this, or indeed do you have more than one?

I have wicd set up to kill my wireless when the Ethernet cable is connected, but it didn't work out-of-the-box for me so you may need to change something for it to switch correctly between the two (if that is your goal). Have you been using wicd successfully before, or are you just trying it now?

Lastly, please tell us if you are using a GUI for wicd (either the included GTK one or wicd-client-kde), or just the command-line client.

----------

## bjlockie

The wireless is a dlink DWA-552.

It doesn't seem to work right anymore.

It used to scan a lot of channels but doesn't anymore (I thought it was just the newer kernel).

I have used wicd before (with a much older kernel).

I guess I can take out the wireless card.

----------

## Havin_it

OK, I see that adapter has an Atheros chipset so I guess you are currently using the ath9k driver in the kernel. If you have more problems, you might try the madwifi drivers instead - sometimes they are better for some chipsets, though I believe to support your AR5008 chipset you may need to use the svn ebuilds, which are attached to Bug #193549.

But anyhow, your question is about the wired connection so pop out the wireless card and let's see whether the wired works OK on its own; then we can work out how to make them coexist  :Wink: 

EDIT: Oh wow, I just overlooked that this was a PCI card! I'm so used to laptops...   :Embarassed: 

Back to old questions, do you intend to use them at the same time? and are you using a GUI for wicd?

----------

## bjlockie

Eventually I would like the use the wireless card but for now I want to get wicd working.

Still doesn't work with the wireless card removed:

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

dhcpcd[2949]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: found lastused in configuration True

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: Putting interface down

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 down                                       

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: Releasing DHCP leases...                                 

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0                                     

dhcpcd[2956]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process                         

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: Setting false IP...                                      

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0                                    

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: Flushing the routing table...                            

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0                            

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: Putting interface up...                                  

2011/03/13 13:39:03 :: ifconfig eth0 up                                         

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: Running DHCP with hostname Gentoo-desktop                

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: /sbin/dhcpcd eth0 -h Gentoo-desktop                      

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: dhcpcd[2960]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process  

2011/03/13 13:39:05 ::                                                          

2011/03/13 13:39:05 ::                                                          

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: DHCP connection successful                               

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: Connecting thread exiting.                               

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: ifconfig eth0                                            

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: IP Address is: None                                      

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: Sending connection attempt result Success                

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: Forced disconnect on                                     

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0                                     

dhcpcd[2972]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process                         

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0                                    

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/03/13 13:39:05 :: ifconfig eth0 up

----------

## Havin_it

You still didn't tell me if you are using a GUI btw...

Anyway I'm just wondering if you currently have a net.eth0 initscript interfering with wicd. You should either delete the symlink from /etc/conf.d/net.lo to /etc/conf.d/net.eth0, or prevent them from being started by init by setting a line in /etc/rc.conf something like:

```
# This stops all net interfaces being hotplugged

rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.*"
```

If you've already done this, or do so and still have the problem, please post /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf and /etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf so we can see your current config.

----------

## bjlockie

It must initially work because I get an IP when I boot the machine.

I don't have any links to /etc/nit.d/net.lo

$ sudo more /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf 

[Settings]

wireless_interface = wlan1

pref_width = 450

prefer_wired = False

flush_tool = 0

use_global_dns = False

global_dns_dom = None

always_show_wired_interface = True

global_dns_1 = None

global_dns_2 = None

global_dns_3 = None

backend = external

should_verify_ap = 1

netprop_width = 414

link_detect_tool = 0

main_height = 1020

dhcp_client = 0

sudo_app = 0

wired_connect_mode = 1

wired_interface = eth0

debug_mode = 1

pref_height = 600

netprop_height = 600

signal_display_type = 0

global_search_dom = None

auto_reconnect = True

main_width = 565

wpa_driver = wext

$ sudo more /etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf   

[wired-default]

afterscript

broadcast

dhcphostname = Gentoo-desktop

dns3

postdisconnectscript

search_domain

dns_domain

lastused = True

use_static_dns = False

default = 0

netmask

gateway

dns2

beforescript

profilename = wired-default

predisconnectscript

ip

dns1

use_global_dns = False

I just looked at the whole /var/log/wicd/wicd.log file and there is

2011/03/13 13:35:20 :: WARNING: No path found for dhcpcd-bin

2011/03/13 13:35:20 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2011/03/13 13:35:20 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2011/03/13 13:35:20 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2011/03/13 13:35:20 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

I have no idea how I get an IP at all if dhcpcd can not be found.

----------

## Havin_it

I get that line in my logs too, it doesn't stop dhcpcd working for me so don't worry about that. I think that path-check would apply to other distros only.

Both config files look OK, I think*. You should maybe try setting it up with a known-good static IP next, just to check the link is good.

*Except one thing: when you get back to the wireless adapter, you should change the last line of manager-settings.conf to "wpa_driver = nl80211" which is the replacement for wext. ath5k driver uses it, so I'm guessing ath9k does too.

----------

## bjlockie

It has to do with dhcpcd automatically starting a master process.

I did:

$ sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

and I can stop and start the interface from the gui.  :Smile: 

I wonder if my machine will get an IP when it boots if I take dhcpcd out of the default runlevel.

----------

## bjlockie

Damn, no IP when it boots but the GUI works.

----------

## Havin_it

D'oh, I didn't even think of the dhcpcd initscript. Yeah, wicd basically handles all the external stuff needed, so you need to make sure all your networking-related initscripts and so forth are all disabled. Wireless should work as well now, if not change the wpa_driver to nl80211 as i mentioned earlier.

Let me know if any further probs.

----------

